# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  ВОТ И ПРИШЛО МОЕ ВРЕМЯ...УМИРАТЬ

## lisenok

Всем привет! Я эту тему создаю только с одной единственной целью  - попращаться со всеми вами. Я опять решилась на это, так сказать созрела, пришло время. Я честно пыталась все изменить, но это оказалось не в моих силах. Некоторые меня здесь очень в свое время поддержали - спасибо вам! Но как говорится чему быть того не миновать, и это про меня. Хочу поделиться своими последними стихами, пусть они останутся здесь как память обо мне.
                           "Зачем мне жить"
Зачем мне жить? Ответ не знаю.
Зачем мне жить? Ответить не смогу.
Лишь только сердце замирает
И ноет как в гробу.

Где справедливость вы скажите?
Куда же катиться наш мир?!
Зачем мне жить?
Вы только объясните, тогда сегодня не уйду.

Устала жить я в этом мире
Я никому сегодня не нужна
А может я нужна в могилеН
А можен я нужна в потустороннем мире?
Но только здесь я точно не нужна!

А это мое последнее:
                              ***

Чудес на свете не бывает
И справедливости на свете тоже нет.
Так почему все верят в чудеса?
И почему все люди верят в справедливость?

Так может просто проще жить им,
Смотреть в промокшие от слез глаза
И верить, что вот оно же чудо совсем рядом
Еще чуть-чуть и виновного накажут, восторжествует справедливость?!

Не обольщайтесь люди! Этого не будет!
Все это только мишура!
Все это призрак только вашего ума!
Но не реальность бытия!

Вы возразите мне:"Такого быть не может!
Не могут врать мне самому
Мои же уши и глаза, и чувства!"
Не обольщайтесь врать могут, даже, и они!
И это доказано давно наукой!

Согласна, странная наука - жизнь!
Ведь ей не обучают, даже, в институте!
Всем проще жить в иллюзиях своих,
Зачем же жить в реальной жизни?

Правда последнее стихотворение немного еще недописано, но я думаю это не страшно.
Если я через месяц здесь не появлюсь, то это значить, что моя попытка увенчалась успехом, но что я очень надеюсь. Прощайте!

----------


## Nabat

Допиши стихотворение.

----------


## Алин

мда...очень жаль :Frown:

----------


## lisenok

> Допиши стихотворение.


 Я возможно его по дороге и допишу, но не сейчас.

----------


## Nabat

> Согласна, странная наука - жизнь!
> Ведь ей не обучают, даже, в институте!
> Всем проще жить в иллюзиях своих,
> Зачем же жить в реальной жизни?


 Познать сию науку - есть мое желанье.
Отбросив лень, и грусть, и прочие страданья.
Коль мир иллюзий моему уму претит,
Сквозь пелену сознанья,
Направив помыслы и все желанья,
Открыть все тайны мирозданья,
Наперекор заманчивым мечтаньям,
Пусть истина меня сияньем ослепит.

----------


## lisenok

> Фигней не страдайте, господа. Человеку плохо, какие ещё стихи.


 Спасибо, Дорит

----------


## Ben

Спасибо вам. Пентаса тоже не пошла, вот кансалазин и асакол попробую наверное. А клизмы с гидрокортизоном вы пробовали?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Я помню  все  твои  трещинки, пою  твои-мои  песенки.

----------


## rainbow walker

Автор темы жив или нет, кто-нибудь знает?

Я собираюсь в середине-конце апреля. Кто-нибудь еще примерно в это же время,может?

----------


## Postal

> Автор темы жив или нет, кто-нибудь знает?
> 
> Я собираюсь в середине-конце апреля. Кто-нибудь еще примерно в это же время,может?


 Наверное ушла  :Frown: (

----------


## Apathy

> Я собираюсь в середине-конце апреля. Кто-нибудь еще примерно в это же время,может?


 может, смотря как обстоятельства сложатся

----------


## rainbow walker

добавляйтесь в скайп тогда. разговаривать ни с кем не хочу (точнее не могу), но с людьми в таком же состоянии смогла бы наверно.

----------


## kisa

возможно, ты уже ушла.
но скажу одно - стих очень тронул, хоть и не знаю тебя..(

----------


## Кассио

Пока.

----------


## Ранний

*lisenok* , спи спокойно, если твой уход удался.

----------

